# Chicken Cordon Bleu Fattie



## sqwib

[h3]*Chicken Cordon Bleu Fattie*[/h3]
*This is a repost of a Chicken Cordon Bleu recipe from 10/24/10.*

I have a couple of recipes, that I want to clean up, sorry for the guys that saw this post already








This is a spin on the traditional Chicken Cordon Bleu

Ingredients
 

14 pieces of bacon
4 slices of thick cut deli ham
8 teaspoons Dijon Mustard
4 slices provolone cheese or Swiss
2  boneless chicken breast slit in half
Preparation

 

Fillet 2 breast and pound till thin with the flat side of a mallet.
Layout a bacon weave
Place 2 halves of one breast on the bacon and brush with Dijon mustard, add  ham on top followed by  provolone, repeat with another layer.
Roll bacon up and place seam side down.
Smoke for 2.5 - 3 hours, rest and slice in ½" slices.
*NOTE: Chicken breasts and bacon varies in shape and sizes, this recipe is an approximate, just do your best to be able to roll up the fattie without leaving a gap.

*NOTE: Traditionally, Chicken Cordon Bleu is made with Swiss Cheese.

*Tip, this can be smoked then wrapped in a pizza dough and baked just like the Philly Cheesesteak Fattie, sort of like a "Hot Pocket", yes I am working on a cordon bleu hot pocket recipe.
*Tip, these can be made in advance, wrapped in foil and smoked later.

This was a good recipe, however not one of my favorite Fatties. The bacon overpowered the other ingredients but had a great texture.

The saving grace for this Fattie was my *Smoked Pineapple Bacon Chutney*.

I used thick bacon , layout the pieces and push firmly with your fingertips in the center working outwards this will thin it out and give you some more length.


My first Chicken Cordon Bleu Fattie was so thick, I had to trim off some of the inside ingredients, just to get a good seam. In hindsight I should have tried rolling the bacon weave out like dough.
My second Cordon Bleu Fattie I only used one half breast, 3 pieces of ham and 2 of provolone.
If you make this I would strongly suggest a sauce or something to top it with.

Make sure to lay out the chicken and bacon weave the best you can, you will loose a good amount of cheese on this, I would guess I lost at least half the cheese.

The next time I make this I am going to spread the Dijon on the chicken, then a layer of cheese, then the three pieces of ham followed by cheese again and fold the sides of the ham in over the cheese then roll, hopefully I won't loose as much cheese.
Another thing I may try is a thin layer ground chicken on top of the bacon, followed by the rest of the ingredients.

As usual I jumped the gun on this as well, the "Chicken Cordon Bleu Fattie" was so much better after a rest and reheat, this is just another one of those recipes that taste better after resting, it appears the flavors blended a bit bet after the rest. The "Chicken Spinoccoli Fattie" was the same reheated as it was when it was pulled from the smoker

One good thing about a recipe like this, is that you can make several at a time and Vacuum Seal and reheat at a later date.


----------



## SmokinAl

I don't remember seeing that before Sqwib!

It's certainly a great recipe!

It looks absolutely delicious!

One more for the todo list.

Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## chef willie

looks delish and a well laid out tutorial....thx


----------



## meateater

I live cordon bleu, that looks great !


----------



## gunny r

Great post. I followed your instructions and made two last night for dinner. Only just a little left. Thanks for the instruction. Here are a couple of pictures of them.


----------



## SmokinAl

Gunny R said:


> Great post. I followed your instructions and made two last night for dinner. Only just a little left. Thanks for the instruction. Here are a couple of pictures of them.


How'd they taste Gunny?

They sure look good!


----------



## chef jimmyj

I have GOT to make a FATTIE soon! That looks Great!...JJ


----------



## gunny r

As in the famous words of Tony the Tiger,,They're GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## teeznuts

Looks delish! I love me some cordon bleu.


----------



## sqwib

Look great Gunny


----------



## gunny r

Thanks. Tasted great so I must do some again very soon.


----------



## hooligan8403

thinking of making a fattie soon and this one might just be it. The wife and i love cordon bleu so this is deffinatly going to be on our list to try.


----------



## sqwib

Hooligan8403 said:


> thinking of making a fattie soon and this one might just be it. The wife and i love cordon bleu so this is deffinatly going to be on our list to try.


Just try to trap the cheese in the fattie and don't run the heat too high.

You may want to layer the ham then chicken then cheese on the second set of layers.

I lost a decent amount of cheese. I have a few other ideas for next time


----------



## frizzlefry

That looks incredible!  I will definitely try that.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rbranstner

Man how did I miss this post before. That looks awesome!


----------



## hooligan8403

SQWIB said:


> Just try to trap the cheese in the fattie and don't run the heat too high.
> 
> You may want to layer the ham then chicken then cheese on the second set of layers.
> 
> I lost a decent amount of cheese. I have a few other ideas for next time


Thinking maybe to help with that cheese loss and to add a bit more to that cordon bleu texture mixing it with miamirick's pizza dough weave.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111790/that-is-one-sweeeeettt-fattie-my-crew-is-happy-qview-added


----------



## ellymae

Oh My that looks good! Add to the list of things to do....


----------



## alelover

Hooligan8403 said:


> Thinking maybe to help with that cheese loss and to add a bit more to that cordon bleu texture mixing it with miamirick's pizza dough weave.
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111790/that-is-one-sweeeeettt-fattie-my-crew-is-happy-qview-added


I'm thinking that would be fabulous. Brilliant idea.


----------



## hooligan8403

alelover said:


> I'm thinking that would be fabulous. Brilliant idea.




Thank you. Despite what the wife thinks sometimes I do get a good idea here and there. Now to try this after the holiday.


----------



## hooligan8403

Only thing though is that it looks like rick baked the pizza dough after making the fatty so now need either a different strategy or see if the dough would cook in the smoker at 250 and still get crispy bacon and cooked inside all at the same time. If I cooked it higher maybe it would come out.


----------



## frizzlefry

What's that in the square pan on the right side of the smoker?


----------



## diesel

You get a Hell ya!!!  I just put that on my list..


----------



## sqwib

Hooligan8403 said:


> Only thing though is that it looks like rick baked the pizza dough after making the fatty so now need either a different strategy or see if the dough would cook in the smoker at 250 and still get crispy bacon and cooked inside all at the same time. If I cooked it higher maybe it would come out.




Yeah it needs to be smoked for 2 hours then baked like my

Philly Cheesesteak Fattie








Another idea would be to cut small holes in the chicken with an apple corer to trap more cheese, next run I have a few ideas to try.


----------



## sqwib

Frizzlefry said:


> What's that in the square pan on the right side of the smoker?




That's my

SQWIBS Macaroni and Cheese







The rest is 

Pineapple Bacon Chutney

Taco ABT's

2 butts

Hot Dogs

and 2 supreme Pizza fatties IIRC


----------

